# Need new wheel advice



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

So I have these wheels in the 10"x 15". 







While I bought the wheels from Jegs, I bought the tires from discount and just had them put em together. So I had gotten on the freeway, and I get some pretty bad wheel hop and got a few really shallow slits in my tires.  No curb checks or potholes. So I take the wheels and tires into my work today, and find out that it really wasn't a sorry balance by discount (static w/tape weights), it was actually the wheels being totally out of wack!!! So long story short, I balanced the wheels sorta okay with no hop, but a little wobble. I have finally decided that I need to get rida those and get new wheels, I'm thinking aluminum or something light, that won't need a lot of weight, is strong, and will still look good on my 69GTO. I don't wanna just go with the everyday Cragars. I wanna still keep around 295's on the car, can live with 275's. I am willing to go up to 18", but no bigger. I am open to any suggestions, the lug pattern is 5 lug at 4.75. Please help.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone????:seeya: C'mon, I can't drive with monster meat and get em sliced up by my fenders b/c of wheel hop, n replace em every 1000mi!!!:willy: :confused


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

Hopefully, you've already verified that the wheel offset is what you wanted it to be. There is not a lot of room in the wheel wells and the chassis to body alignment can vary (my 06 M6) causing the tires to rub the inside fender lip. Other small differences can cause this. Not all tires mount the same way with some flush to the wheel lip (Kumho V710) and others with a recess at the lip (Hoosiers) that puts the tire further outboard.

If you have not reviewed these details and you are looking for technical support check out the TireRack's website. There do a great job of defining wheel offset and they have a lot of data on the dimensional differences between manufactures' tires. Remember, there are significant differences even though they all offer 245/45 x 17 tires.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

That's right, I knew I forgot to give some info. The 10" wide wheels are a 5" offset, and a 4" offset will work on 8" wheels for the 69. The 10" wheels will theoretically fit without fender rub w/ 295/50r15, if there is no wheel hop and the suspension is good. Well my rear suspension is about a year old so I think I can rule out that. They are just badly made wheels. When I balanced them, I pulled the tires off and just spun the wheels on the balancer and they had the same movement as with the tires. Not cool for a new set of wheels. 

Good website, there's a lot of information there.

So anyone have any ideas where to start looking for light, strong wheels now that I gave the offset.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Just to clarify - he's asking about his 1969 GTO.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

SJAndrew said:


> Just to clarify - he's asking about his 1969 GTO.


Exactly.:rofl:


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry about that. The tire and fender contact on mine led me to first go to fender rolling which created an autocross class change. Next I "unrolled" them and cracked the paint. The whole thing was very frustrating. 

I should have checked out you avitar and name. Good luck with your wheel search.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, maybe I should try posting something in the classic GTO general conversation about this. Might get more old school GTO traffic.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

arch&69 said:


> Thanks, maybe I should try posting something in the classic GTO general conversation about this. Might get more old school GTO traffic.


Already taken car of. :cheers


----------

